# New Observation Codes???



## kmdavey (Jan 13, 2011)

Patient is addmited to Observation - by IM -Cardiologist is doing a consult follow up visit patient on patient still in Obseravation.

What is Your opinion O/P follow-up (99212-99215) or OBS F-U (9224-99226)
PER CPT it looks to me like we can use the OBS codes since we are monitering patient status.


----------



## randiroyder (Feb 5, 2011)

*Observation Codes*

Only the admitting Dr. uses the observation codes. Your Cardiologist would use the office visit or other outpatient visit codes, 99201-99205, 99212-99215.

I hope this helped.

Randi


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Feb 14, 2011)

Randi I would have agreed with you in 2010 but with the new "subsequent codes" for observation those state for use for doctors other than the treating doctor. Do you have more information to support this? From looking at the guidelines it would lead me to believe we can use them, however, I am confused with what to bill too so I am looking for more info on this. Thanks! Gail


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 14, 2011)

This appears, in my opinion, to be one of those CPT versus Medicare interpretation.

CPT's statement: “For observation encounters by *other physicians,* see office or other outpatient consultation codes (99241-99245) or *subsequent observation care codes (99224-99226) as appropriate*

I personally contacted our Medicare medical director and was told that ONLY the supervising MD could report 99224-99226.  Other carriers are instructing the same.


----------

